# John Cameron on man’s corrupt affections and the Islamic and Jewish religions



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 5, 2021)

... Let us accuse the obstinate Jews of blasphemy, by testimonies of Scripture, we shall stop their mouths, we shall convince them, but yet for all that not convert them. An inconsiderate zeal without knowledge (as the Apostle hath observed it) a superstitious reverence of the traditions of their fathers, a sottish doting upon their own righteousness, a desire of the restoration of their state, of their reestablishment in the land of promise; overspread their eyes, as it were, with a vail, so that they cannot behold the glory of God in the face of Christ; who nullifieth their traditions; teareth from them the false covert of righteousness; who confoundeth their hope of an earthly kingdom, and prosperity; who frustrateth their expectation of a King, a Messias triumphing in secular pomp: who bindeth them to the taking up of his Cross, presenting himself to them crucified, and in his Cross the shame, & horror of the rebellion of their Ancestors. ...

For more, see John Cameron on man’s corrupt affections and the Islamic and Jewish religions.


----------

